# Full-time job and BSEE?



## pr0blumz (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. First, Merry Christmas to all. Now, I would like know your opinions on being able to obtain a BS in EE while working full-time. I'm asking because next semester I will transfer from a CC and I have been working full-time up until this point. Do any of you think working will take too much time away from my studies? How any of you done this before? Thanks


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Dec 25, 2010)

I transfered from a CC to finish up my BS...I worked part time finishing my BS (~20 hrs) and the workload I had at the CC was nothing compared to when I was at the university. Unless you're a genius, I'd say you'd have a tough time working full time and doing your coursework between classes, study groups, studying at night, but that's just me. I'd say at least do an internship each of your remaining years to build up your resume experience and you'll be good. Good luck.


----------



## PowermanX590 (Dec 26, 2010)

pr0blumz said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen. First, Merry Christmas to all. Now, I would like know your opinions on being able to obtain a BS in EE while working full-time. I'm asking because next semester I will transfer from a CC and I have been working full-time up until this point. Do any of you think working will take too much time away from my studies? How any of you done this before? Thanks


You can do it. Just be prepared to have little free time and little sleep. I worked 32 hours a week while taking 16+ credit hours at a university. I ate a lot of fast food back then too haha. The trick is to stay motivated and make friends with people who wont try and bring you down.


----------



## benbo (Dec 27, 2010)

I did it but you probably won't be able to finish in the normal number of years. I'd double it.


----------



## picusld (Dec 28, 2010)

I also worked full time my first 2 years at CC (graveyard shift). Take the time off and do as well as possible and more importantly FINISH ON TIME.

While anything is possible it is not worth sacrificing a GPA and internships for a job that you were probably going to leave anyway.

I would sugggest working part time if you really needed to.


----------



## papa j (Feb 3, 2011)

pr0blumz said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen. First, Merry Christmas to all. Now, I would like know your opinions on being able to obtain a BS in EE while working full-time. I'm asking because next semester I will transfer from a CC and I have been working full-time up until this point. Do any of you think working will take too much time away from my studies? How any of you done this before? Thanks


I did. So did my dad, actually. My dad did it while working at the university's physical plant. I worked 35 hours/week at a consulting engineering firm and took a full load of classes (12+ credits/semester and 6+ for summer school) and graduated in 4.5 years (with a 3.something or other GPA). I was married but had no kids at the time.

Here's what I had going for me:

-An understanding employer. Mine wanted me to graduate, so that made it waaaaay easier.

-Easy access to school. Mine was a 10 minute walk, so taking a class here and there was easier.

-Excellent time management skills. I had my days planned in 15 minute intervals and stuck to it (in general). You won't have significant time to play catch-up, so if you get behind you're screwed.

-Math skills. As an EE, there's all kinds of mathmatical funny business that my peers seemed to struggle with and I didn't. Not to brag, because I believe that it's simply training and being having strong algebra skills, really. I also seem to naturally pick up topics quickly.

-Willingness to have no social life for weeks on end. I was engaged either with school or work from 7:00am to 10m 5 days a week, usually 15-20 hours on the weekend.

-An understanding partner (if in a relationship). Goes with the previous item.

It takes significant focus and commitment, but it's doable. It also takes the right "environmental" conditions, if that makes sense.


----------

